# Pomegranate Prop



## GREENISH THUMB (Oct 24, 2001)

HELLO!
CAN ANYONE TELL ME IF I CAN SUCCESSFULLY GROW A PROMEGRANATE TREE FROM SEED? I BOUGHT SEVERAL THE OTHER DAY FOR JUICE, AND I WAS JUST WONDERING?
THANK YOU IN ADVANCE


----------

